# Archery, is this proper form and shot placement?



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

I think he need to work on his form, and learn concentrate on where to aim.

http://www.break.com/index/love-hurts.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am not able to open the link; but this is the form that I always strive to achieve: keep the feather up and the quiver back and let em rip



<<--O/


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

For some reason I find that a little disturbing....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> ACHY said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason I find that a little disturbing....
> ...


What?? I do not know or want to know what you guys are thinking, but simply meant this little emoticon <<--O/ keep the feather on his hat up and the quiver on his back....I dunno where you guys were going with that???? :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*FAAAAAKE*! An real cupid would have better form.  First of all he's shooting a left handed bow, right handed. Second, he's clearly left eye dominate, so why would he shoot a left handed, bow right handed, when he could easily shoot the left handed bow, left handed.

Lets see you make sense out of that.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> *FAAAAAKE*! An real cupid would have better form.  First of all he's shooting a left handed bow, right handed. Second, he's clearly left eye dominate, so why would he shoot a left handed, bow right handed, when he could easily shoot the left handed bow, left handed.
> 
> Lets see you make sense out of that.


Aye, but did you notice the bow was not strung properly? It is actually a right hand bow. think about that one...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX??????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

NoShot said:


> Aye, but did you notice the bow was not strung properly? It is actually a right hand bow. think about that one...


No, I didn't as a matter of fact!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

NoShot said:


> I think he need to work on his form, and learn concentrate on where to aim.
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/love-hurts.html


I think he did alright... he was probably about fifty percent on vital area shots, and the others were debilitating enough that he could have finished them with a second shot.


----------

